

Scala actors for the enterprise: Akka framework - karthikm
http://blog.xebia.com/2009/10/22/scala-actors-for-the-enterprise-introducing-the-akka-framework/

======
boskone
The next generation enterprise system (the next JBoss if you want to go for
it) \- JVM based \- distributed multicore 2-3 nodes => 32 - 96 or more cores
\- pluggable/dynamic/module substrate OSGI - Felix, Karaf \- Components
written in Scala \-- w liberal use of Actors, some STM as well \- Paxos based
node coordination and eventual data consistency \- The majority if not all
data in memory, check pointed on SSD. \- Cluster of N nodes survives failures
and keeps on chugging. 2F + 1 = N

Akka starts down this path

RRacine

